# MLM - Metallica Minerals



## laurie (28 September 2006)

Been on since IPO Now 04 this little Nickel baby is now flying hit .58c high today from a .365c a few days ago a 60% increase ASX speeding ticket issued today

cheers laurie


----------



## Dr Stock (28 September 2006)

Another one I have missed the boat on.

http://www.metallicaminerals.com.au/


----------



## Novski (3 December 2006)

After consolidating the past 2 months, MLM had a breakout on Friday with positive ann. Volume during the week was fantastic other than on breakout day, which was poor.

Novski


----------



## Halba (3 December 2006)

nickel laterite + heap leach?

another hopeful? prolly won't make any money


----------



## nizar (3 December 2006)

Novski said:
			
		

> After consolidating the past 2 months, MLM had a breakout on Friday with positive ann. Volume during the week was fantastic other than on breakout day, which was poor.
> 
> Novski




I only saw this one on friday after close, otherwise i wouldve picked them up on Wednesday.

Looking good.


----------



## nizar (3 December 2006)

Halba said:
			
		

> nickel laterite + heap leach?
> 
> another hopeful? prolly won't make any money




Who cares.
The company doesnt have to be profitable for us to make money off their share price.


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Who cares.
> The company doesnt have to be profitable for us to make money off their share price.



Gold.    Go AGS! he he.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Who cares.
> The company doesnt have to be profitable for us to make money off their share price.




Exactly just look at MUL or RTM


----------



## laurie (3 December 2006)

Been in contact with Andrew Gillies since day one he is one smart man and when in the early days I was just about to hit the sell button he always said hang in there we have the goods well liked in the sector   

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (22 January 2007)

Hits .845cents this morning   sellers drying up  : 

cheers laurie


----------



## rico01 (22 January 2007)

Did anybody else pick these up at 19 cents back in aug 05 when BHP took an interest? :  : 
Keep on going!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (1 February 2007)

rico01 said:
			
		

> Did anybody else pick these up at 19 cents back in aug 05 when BHP took an interest? :  :
> Keep on going!





Not when BHP took an interest, but certainly noticed them when KZL uped their anty in December. Like PDN, when these companies take positions in minnows the SP's tend to bump up shortly after  

One to watch ATM, currently experiencing a pullback.

MLM's exposure is in Bauxite and Nickle, 100 mill odd MC, tight registry, 4 mill odd cash on hand should negate further share dilution and in a nice area for an explorer (QLD)

More info at:http://www.brr.com.au/event/MLM/1005/18337/wmp/cuglvk36df


----------



## wahoo (7 February 2007)

This is lookin good - ann. just out China has just formally committed to cough up its $4.625m cash (this is 3 weeks earlier than the cutoff date  ) to get into MLM's bauxite

This now provides MLM with the funds to pump the nickel out (so there's definitely no dilution now)

Drilling 4 coal seam gas completed in 3 weeks 

The gap in the chart from mid Jan is well and truly filled - and the price has good support and consolidated for long enuff that we may be in for a nice retrace back to .95 and on thru in the coming weeks


----------



## wahoo (8 February 2007)

hmmm - i thought it was someone muckin about - an order for 180k of shares fidgeting about between .78 and .80 - but its for real he's ever so slowly soaking up the sells - it stands out because he's kinda huge compared the daily average and the tiny orders all around him.

Its a small start but I think she's starting to bounce


----------



## wahoo (20 February 2007)

Lookin at old post - yes it did a little bounce - but SP seriously collapsed in the last coupla days - perhaps should have seen this coming a few weeks ago when support was penetrated a little too deep - anyway this should be good for some momentum (upwards) now with bargain hunters now starting to take control.

SP plunged to the old support - back when the directors bought shares - since then they've achieved a sweet JORC bauxite resource and have some $$$$ arriving soon. 

Thats a 30% drop from its recent high.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (20 February 2007)

No complaints here....this ones been a money spinner today if you had a buy on the board


----------



## calais (28 February 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> nickel laterite + heap leach?
> 
> another hopeful? prolly won't make any money





How can this company NOT make money? It has 222,000Kt Ni and will be producing 1500T Ni Pa at Lucky Break Q1 08 and then stage 2 10,000T Ni Pa
late 2009.


----------



## rico01 (31 May 2007)

calais said:


> How can this company NOT make money? It has 222,000Kt Ni and will be producing 1500T Ni Pa at Lucky Break Q1 08 and then stage 2 10,000T Ni Pa
> late 2009.




1500t ni pa    hmmm !! if we multiply that by current price of nickel say $40,000 currently $50,000 we get 

    stage one 1500t times $40000=$60 million /pa
    stage two 10,000t times $30000=$300 million/pa [allow for the price of nickel  to correct a little]with only a 100 million shares on issue there could be good times ahead


----------



## rico01 (1 June 2007)

announcement just out
A chinese tin group is taking 5.38 million shares @ $1.10 That can,t be bad when the share price is 74 c


----------



## laurie (1 June 2007)

rico01 said:


> announcement just out
> A chinese tin group is taking 5.38 million shares @ $1.10 That can,t be bad when the share price is 74 c




ah try .93c hit high $1  

cheers laurie


----------



## UPKA (1 June 2007)

That chinese grounp YTG also has abt 30% shares in YTC which is based in NSW. YTG has raised abt $150m in capital to expand overseas, now it looks like they r buying into small caps in Australia, looking for company that might strike on big resources. bt that $150m will only go to whoever got the most potential, so funding from the chinese is not guaranteed. js my 2 c


----------



## ta2693 (23 May 2008)

I think MLM is going to have a very good future
reason, 
1st coal tenement  looks very promising, especially the small land near dalby. if 1165 and 1164 can find something. it is going to rock. I think they have a fair chance.
2nd 25m cok shares worth 23m
3rd 5m cash on hand
4th, bauxite's price is very strong now. $60+/ton 
5th, CAPE has 34mt bauxite jorc. huge potential MLM holding 40% of CAPE. That is what I like. World class deposit. 
6th, Ni project BFS says Ni project can bring in $680m in 10 years.
7th 35.5m 0.73% (Market cap 56m ) ni vs AGM 14mt 1.04%ni (market cap (837m) I do not think the difference is fair.


----------



## Spineli (24 May 2008)

ta2693 said:


> I think MLM is going to have a very good future
> reason,
> 1st coal tenement  looks very promising, especially the small land near dalby. if 1165 and 1164 can find something. it is going to rock. I think they have a fair chance.
> 2nd 25m cok shares worth 23m
> ...




I listened to Andrew Gillies via the Boardroom radio call this morning, discussing what you have above + the fact that they wish to offload their coal projects which are contained within its 100% owned subsidiary 'MetroCoal' (7 coal deposits or so) into its own vehicle with separate management via an IPO in the first half of 2009.

Gillies mentioned that MLM would retain significant exposure to coal...any ideas as to what stake in the new entity MLM will retain??

He also mentioned they are closely following LNC/MEE and the CSG technology as it is developing.


----------



## ta2693 (24 May 2008)

50m market cap for a decent coal company is just too cheap in current market. actually I do not know any.
COK 401m, mcc 4211m flx 3946 whc 1466.


----------



## cooper208 (24 May 2008)

ta2693 said:


> 50m market cap for a decent coal company is just too cheap in current market. actually I do not know any.
> COK 401m, mcc 4211m flx 3946 whc 1466.




If I may just add to your point of view. They also hold 25m COK shares and have several $m in the bank - so do the maths on the market cap of the actual coal. Never mind they have about 800k tonne Nickel jorc resource (which is actually the flagship project) and well the coal is valued at about $0. 
I think they are still feeling the pinch of some ANZ opes selling. The stock isn't that liquid so they may have been having trouble offloading.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 May 2008)

I like em too Taa

Very high NTA, lots of projects, 2 IPO's on the way, strong Coal exposure yet to be caught on to


So much more


----------



## Spineli (24 May 2008)

My big concern with this Co. lies within their Nickel Focus via the NORNICO Nicket Project. I think they have made a good decision to list the coal assets separately, allowing for much greater attention to that part of their business.

My concern with Nickel projects has been reported on widely amongst the larger players e.g. BHP/RIO:

http://business.smh.com.au/nickel-fall-hurts-bhp-20080524-2hsg.html

Nickel fall hurts BHP - 

"_Nickel's decline to its lowest in almost two years may hurt BHP Billiton, the world's third-largest producer of the metal, more than its takeover target Rio Tinto.

Nickel makes up about 16% of BHP's profit and its slide may hold BHP back relative to mining companies such as Rio and Anglo American, London-based MF Global analyst Tobias Woerner wrote today in a report. Nickel for delivery in three months fell as much as 15% this week on the London Metal Exchange to $22,350 a tonne, the lowest since July 2006."_


----------



## JTLP (26 May 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I like em too Taa
> 
> Very high NTA, lots of projects, 2 IPO's on the way, strong Coal exposure yet to be caught on to
> 
> ...




Is that the YT buy signal?

If so i'm waiting for the mad scramble today (being monday now).


----------



## Sean K (26 May 2008)

Fundamentally, looks very interesting. 

Technically, I really like this chart for a potential breakout from the long term downtrend.

The bottom looks to be in, with clear support displayed. Just about to hit horizontal resistance at 60, and if cleared will take it out of the long term  downtrend, and possibly an uptrend, where some good short term gains may be experienced.


----------



## JTLP (28 May 2008)

kennas said:


> Fundamentally, looks very interesting.
> 
> Technically, I really like this chart for a potential breakout from the long term downtrend.
> 
> The bottom looks to be in, with clear support displayed. Just about to hit horizontal resistance at 60, and if cleared will take it out of the long term  downtrend, and possibly an uptrend, where some good short term gains may be experienced.




Hmm MLM seems to be languishing around the 55 cent mark. Nothing worthy of note atm.

Still the sell side is stacked...and with ~680,000 at 60 cents, will need some nice ann to give it a roost!

How's the chart looking Kennas? (it's only been 2 days LOL)


----------



## Sean K (29 May 2008)

JTLP said:


> Hmm MLM seems to be languishing around the 55 cent mark. Nothing worthy of note atm.
> 
> Still the sell side is stacked...and with ~680,000 at 60 cents, will need some nice ann to give it a roost!
> 
> How's the chart looking Kennas? (it's only been 2 days LOL)



LOL. No change really. 60 looks to have formed up as a bit of a fence. Those sell orders are rediculous. Who does that? That is not how you sell something for the best price. I think capping. Or insanity.


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2008)

I'm a bit surprised this company has just a $50m MC.

NORNICO resource 35.5Mt @ 0.73% Ni for 259,000 tns of Ni, IGV $5.7b.
Aims to be producing 1Mt per annum for 7500 tn Ni = $16.5m revenue. 
Capex/Opex?

Has 40% of Cape Alumina (bauxite) to be IPO'd in Q3 (will cureent holders get a discount bite?)

Lucky Break Ni JV (FMC 40% manager, MLM 60%)
Plans a 250K tn plant for 1600 tpa Ni = $3.5m gives MLM $2.1m revenue.

Coal (Metrocoal 100%) "Holds six granted coal tenements (EPC’s 1152, 1159, 1164 -1167) and one EPC Application (EPCA) 1251 (acquired during the March Quarter), covering over 4,000 square kilometres of coal bearing strata in the Surat and Moreton Coal Basins. The majority of the known coal bearing strata is within 100m to 300m below surface and is considered highly prospective for coal seams suitable for Underground Coal Gasification (UCG) exploitation, with potential for power generation and fuel production using Coal to Liquids (CTL) processing technology."

Other projects. A bunch:
Gold-Based Metals 
Limestone - Lime 
Scandium JV 
Uranium JV 
Zircon-Rutile JV 

$5.8m in cash.
25m shares in COK = $20m ish.

With $25m in cash and investments, their projects are only valued at $25m... 

And interestingly, Kagara Zinc hold 18.2% - takeover?


----------



## JTLP (1 June 2008)

Hi Kennas,

I'm pretty sure I remember reading in an MLM announcement something about the need to do a capital raising in the near future??? (don't quote me on that).

Perhaps TA(insert numbers here) and Young Jeezy (YT) can shed some light on this?


----------



## laurie (2 June 2008)

I think Andrew Gilles needs to do some selling of this company instead of talking about its flagship project,it's a dog chasing its tail syndrome this should be IMHO well over 80cents just on the coal side let alone it's other minerals

cheers laurie


----------



## Spineli (6 June 2008)

laurie said:


> I think Andrew Gilles needs to do some selling of this company instead of talking about its flagship project,it's a dog chasing its tail syndrome this should be IMHO well over 80cents just on the coal side let alone it's other minerals
> 
> cheers laurie




Hence the proposed IPO of MetroCoal (7 or so tenements) during the first half of 2009. I agree with you on the need for some redirection. Nickel prices are falling, coal prices are rising, interest in coal projects has gone over the roof. Perhaps they can speed up the listing of MetroCoal?


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2008)

Spineli said:


> Hence the proposed IPO of MetroCoal (7 or so tenements) during the first half of 2009. I agree with you on the need for some redirection. Nickel prices are falling, coal prices are rising, interest in coal projects has gone over the roof. Perhaps they can speed up the listing of MetroCoal?



To get the IPO happening they need some hits in the current drilling campaign to show that there's some coal in the ground. If they do get some good results (should be out soon) then that should provide a significant boost and be able to push ahead with the IPO. Let's hope there's some coal there!! Looks prospective of course, but who knows with these things. 

As metioned and shown in chart above 60 was a challenge, and it didn't have the steam. That 600K seller at 61 might have contributed. arrrrggghh! Has broken out of the short up trend and now looking at just sidways. Downtrend still looks over at this stage, unless 45 is breached again. eeeek! Hard to see that unless Ni goes completely pear shaped, and the coal drilling comes up with dirt.


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2008)

kennas said:


> I'm a bit surprised this company has just a $50m MC.
> 
> NORNICO resource 35.5Mt @ 0.73% Ni for 259,000 tns of Ni, IGV $5.7b.
> Aims to be producing 1Mt per annum for 7500 tn Ni = $16.5m revenue.
> ...



Still surprised this is hovering around $50c and an MC just a bit over $50m.

Just to expand on a couple of things mentioned above:

Metrocoal are targetting 1b tn of coal.  Current drilling program underway. Seed financing found for IPO next year. MLM now have 87%. MLM shareholders will have an allocation set aside in the float. 

Cape Alumina are targetting $250-300m revenue from their Bauxite project. MLM 40%. $100-120m revenue. *Yesterday Cape A released an updated resource estimate, 100.8Mt @ 53.5%.* Floating this year, same situ for current holders.  

Check the Ni projects mentioned above and add in the value that Metrocoal and Cape provide for a $25m relative MC (less value of COK and cash). 

Will be rerated eventually. I hope.


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2008)

Seems Cape Alumina need access through RIOs grounds. RIO, why not just buy CA? Wait till after it lists though please. Thanks! 

*Cape Alumina signs Pisolite Hills Project haul road*
Initial Access Agreement with Rio Tinto Alcan

Cape Alumina will commence environment and cultural heritage surveys for a proposed haul road from the Company’s Pisolite Hills Bauxite Project across adjoining mining leases held by Rio Tinto Alcan on the Weipa Bauxite Plateau on western Cape York.

The first phase survey for a 34 kilometre haul road from Pisolite Hills to a barge loading point near Port Musgrave follows the signing of an initial access agreement with Rio Tinto Alcan.


----------



## laurie (25 June 2008)

I have been on since IPO and think its time for me to use the money else where, this is like watching a yoy-yoy going up and down the main problem is BROKERS not on their radar screen AG has been south trying to get some interest into MLM without success I think like me they are bored seeing the same graphs over and over 

cheers laurie


----------



## dj_420 (25 June 2008)

Hey guys

Just trying to find out some more details regarding the Cape Alumina IPO, how much of the float will be available to MLM shareholders? Is there a maximum uptake allowed and what is the record date to be on the MLM register?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Sean K (26 June 2008)

dj_420 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just trying to find out some more details regarding the Cape Alumina IPO, how much of the float will be available to MLM shareholders? Is there a maximum uptake allowed and what is the record date to be on the MLM register?
> 
> Thanks for your help



They have reserved 2 million Cape shares ($1 million) out of a likely retail total of $8-$10 million for Metallica shareholders. The shares will probably be allocated to Metallica shareholders informally by getting them to return their applications to the Metallica office.

Not sure of maximum entitlement. Might ask. 

It's strange they are limiting it to just $1m. I thought they could have just opened up completely to MLM holders as priority and we get what we like...


----------



## Sean K (4 July 2008)

MLM are going to IPO a bauxite co, and a separate coal co and know one knows this. 

Heads up.

Check recent anns.


----------



## adobee (4 July 2008)

kennas said:


> MLM are going to IPO a bauxite co, and a separate coal co and know one knows this.
> 
> Heads up.
> 
> Check recent anns.




Thanks for that heads up ..
What would the expected consequences and results of this be ???
Please explain if you can ..


----------



## Sean K (4 July 2008)

adobee said:


> Thanks for that heads up ..
> What would the expected consequences and results of this be ???
> Please explain if you can ..




Sorry for the lack of information. 

eeeeek 

I want to provide more info but I'm trying to keep it quiet.

Golly, that sounds like a ramp.  

See my blog for detailes..

My MLM thread is long.


----------



## adobee (9 July 2008)

that is a ramp !!!
and i searched your blog and can only find information about diving in peru !
I need this info for my new A4 convertible purchase !!!


----------



## Sean K (9 July 2008)

adobee said:


> that is a ramp !!!
> and i searched your blog and can only find information about diving in peru !
> I need this info for my new A4 convertible purchase !!!



LOL. In my ASF Blog. 

Been punished like everyone else unfortunately, and their 'flagship' project in Ni which is in the doldrums. 

I'll paste in some more detail in a tick.


----------



## Sean K (9 July 2008)

Here's some stuff on Cape Alumina and Metrocoal.

Metrocoal

Queensland Focussed - One of the Best Coal Regions in the World Metrocoal Ltd. is an Australian–based mineral exploration company focused on its coal projects in the Surat Coal Basin locations of South East Queensland 
Currently privately owned subsidiary of ASX listed Metallica Minerals Limited.

The 100% owned project tenements cover a total of 4,000 km ² in Queensland’s productive coal region and have extensive coal bearing strata 3 coal projects (Surat, Ipswich & Injune) with extensive coal bearing strata targeting depths 130m - 300m for Underground Coal Gasification (UCG) as well as open pit coal potential <100m 

100% owned tenements.

Value Adding Strategy 

Utilising "new" technologies (Underground Coal Gasification - UCG) Spinoff of divestment from successful ASX listed Nickel focused company (ASX – MLM) 

Proven Brisbane based team. 

Metrocoal has an Edge “Latest” technology enhances portfolio High hydrogen Surat Basin coal suits CTL and Coal Gasification. 

Previous work on tenements provides confidence of there being extensive and exploitable coal deposits and data base for further work.

Exploration Target > 1Bt Coal 
<300m depth + seam thickness 3m 

Metrocoal Summary 

Shallow, deep coal utilising UCG technologies 
4,000km ² coal tenements in currently under utilised but coal-rich Surat Basin. 

Excellent locations for infrastructure. 

Low sovereign risk. 

Experienced team with successful ASX track record. 

Clear strategy for diversified growth in Southeast Qld Coal and Energy. 

Cape Alumina:

An initial resource statement released in January 2007 of 54 million tonnes of indicated and inferred in-situ bauxite, upgraded to 100Mt recently. Further drilling aimed at defining 10-15 year mine life based on 7mtpa of pisolitic bauxite production.

Economics

Export Export revenue of A$250m-$300m pa (subject to positive feasibility study). Export Sales proposed to Xinfa, one of China’s largest bauxite importers and other Chinese alumina majors. 


What's 40% of just that mean for MLM?
How they can be trading at this MC is a bit odd. 

Looking forward to drill results and getting on board the IPOs!


----------



## JTLP (15 July 2008)

MLM has one spikey, ugly chart (isn't that technical ) 

Still in a downtrend since March as well...and I don't think we have had a green MLM day in quite a while!

Really need to start pumping out some info on Metrocoal and Cape Alumina...especially the Coal! Would nice to see a bigger marketcap reflected in the number of projects!

Kennas, I know you are out...but what's your view on the situation....have we exhausted all sellers yet? bottom nearing?


----------



## Sean K (15 July 2008)

JTLP, I thought .45 should have been a bottom. Just clinging on. 

How's it's MC looking now? Must be about $43m? 

Here's a rehash of what they have:

NORNICO resource 35.5Mt @ 0.73% Ni for 259,000 tns of Ni, *IGV $5.7b*.
Aims to be producing 1Mt per annum for 7500 tn Ni = $16.5m revenue. 
Capex/Opex?

Lucky Break Ni JV (FMC 40% manager, MLM 60%)
Plans a 250K tn plant for 1600 tpa Ni = $3.5m gives MLM $2.1m revenue.

Coal (Metrocoal 100%) "Holds six granted coal tenements (EPC’s 1152, 1159, 1164 -1167) and one EPC Application (EPCA) 1251 (acquired during the March Quarter), covering over 4,000 square kilometres of coal bearing strata in the Surat and Moreton Coal Basins. The majority of the known coal bearing strata is within 100m to 300m below surface and is considered highly prospective for coal seams suitable for Underground Coal Gasification (UCG) exploitation, with potential for power generation and fuel production using Coal to Liquids (CTL) processing technology."

*Metrocoal are targetting 1b tn of coal*.  Current drilling program underway. Seed financing found for IPO next year. MLM now have 87%. MLM shareholders will have an allocation set aside in the float. 

Has 40% of Cape Alumina (bauxite) to be IPO'd in Q3.

Cape Alumina are targetting $250-300m revenue from their Bauxite project. MLM 40%. $100-120m revenue. *Recently Cape A released an updated resource estimate, 100.8Mt @ 53.5%.*

Other projects. A bunch:
Gold-Based Metals 
Limestone - Lime 
Scandium JV 
Uranium JV 
Zircon-Rutile JV 

They're looking at divesting these as 'non core'. 

$5.8m ish in cash.
25m shares in COK = $21m ish.

With $25m in cash and investments, their projects are now valued at under $20m... 

$20m for:

35.5Mt @ 0.73% Ni 
40% of 100Mt Bauxite and 
Potentially, 80% of 1Bt Coal. 

Kagara Zinc hold 18.2% ?

I think without getting these IPOs to market, they will just be rated on their Ni projects, which aren't very exciting when PON is tanking.

Where's it going in the short term? Maybe market dependant, or good drill results from Metrocoal might turn it around. Otherwise, I'm waiting to see it turn up again.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 July 2008)

MLM sold their COK shartes at why I think is an avg price really of 80c, 90c would havew been good and $1 perfect,

Anyhoo they now have around $25m of cash + another large holding in the Bauxite company as well as Metro Coal,

I like MLM for its spin offs, not really MLM for who MLM is so to speak


----------



## Sean K (29 July 2008)

Crikey, support around .45 crumbles, for what seems to be no reason. Can only be suspiscious. Down 26% to .325. That must be close to how much cash they have on hand. Rediculous, unless there's something in the wood pile. eeeeek!


----------



## JTLP (29 July 2008)

and woosh finishes the day in the green.

Something very very fishy going on here...volume has been up a bit as well


----------



## JTLP (1 February 2009)

Kennas...you still in on this one? I'm still holding (oops!) but everything seems good. Still 21 million in cash (backing of 18.6 per share) which will at least provide some nice support in these tough times. Some buying up of shares from a Chinese Nickel party is also nice.

Low expenditure this quarter has been stated which will still leave them with a bit of dosh. I'm hoping they've formed a base around the 20 cent mark and can make a push back up...but Nickel and coal have got zero love at the moment.


----------



## Sean K (2 February 2009)

JTLP said:


> Kennas...you still in on this one? I'm still holding (oops!) but everything seems good.



No, sold on the breakdown. 

You're right their commods very unloved, like the rest I suppose.

Cape Alumina (CBX) IPO was ordinary, did you get any? MLM have 32%, or something. The IPO was well oversubscribed at 50c a share and they listed at 40. eeeeek. What's that investment worth to them then? A few bucks I'd say. 

Metrocoal have been a bit tardy I think. They were supposed to IPO this year. Any update?

You're right cash backing should be a floor on them, but a few others have traded under for a while. 

Perhaps when their commods turn around you'll see some green. Just gotta hope China doesn't implode....


----------



## JTLP (2 February 2009)

Translate Espanol "No Way Jose".

2 reasons I did not participate
1. Definitely wrong environment
2. Was churning every last dollar funding my overseas holiday (which was amazing in case the 4 ppl that read MLM were wondering 

I noticed on the Cape Alumina listing that the papers were giving it a bit of a bashing with the Steve Irwin protected parks or something like that. Terri was battling to stop them from mining etc etc (Herald Sun). The CEO seemed fairly confident (as you would expect) that everything would go to plan and they would have the feasibility studies completed by end of '09.

I don't know what's up with the Metrocoal either??? Might have to read up on them. MLM have so many spinoffs and money coming in and out it's all a bit confusing 

Hopefully CBX will make a turn around (I see BAU has jumped 42% today) and can begin to make more $$$ for MLM.


----------



## Sean K (31 March 2009)

Good news probably that they've deferred the Ni Study and concentrating on other things. 

Also good news about the UCG drilling commensing in the Surat Basin. More interest in these types of projects recently and they have some excellent ground.


*ASX ANNOUNCEMENT AND MEDIA RELEASE*
24 March, 2009

Drilling starts on Metallica Minerals’ 84%-owned Queensland Underground Coal Gasification (UCG) project Queensland’s emerging Underground Coal Gasification (UCG) sector has marked a milestone today with the start of drilling on the promising Wandoan UCG project, northwest of Brisbane in the Surat Basin.

The drilling program is being undertaken by Metallica Minerals Limited’s (ASX code: “MLM”) 84%-owned subsidiary, Metrocoal Limited, which holds seven tenements covering about 4,000 sq km in the Surat Basin.

The UCG drill target is within a 60 square kilometre tenement near Wandoan, with an initial exploration coal target potentially big enough to support a coal gas to liquids (GTL) plant producing 20,000 barrels per day.



Interesting move on the charts too. Perhaps finally ran out of sellers at 18c?


----------



## JTLP (2 April 2009)

I'll rehash my post from QOL thread:

QOL holders get lucky...MLM holders like me get rubbish.

Today after market MLM proposed a takeover of QOL with a 49% premium on last closing price.

The offer is 1 MLM share for ever 22 QOL shares.

No offence...I don't want this QOL crap. Haven't they mothballed operations and were on the verge of admin???


----------



## stock nub (2 April 2009)

I think its more the fact that they are getting plant which QOL spent ~$40 mill on for only 2 mill in shares.

They are not wasting precious cash.

Sounds ok when you think about it like this.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 April 2009)

stock nub said:


> I think its more the fact that they are getting plant which QOL spent ~$40 mill on for only 2 mill in shares.
> 
> They are not wasting precious cash.
> 
> Sounds ok when you think about it like this.






YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I actually think this is a steal given how much QOL invested in its Moly Tungsten deposits/mines $25m+ I think
> 
> So at $2.3m cost it looks like a steal for MLM JTLP, 1c ain't exactly paying up




So its was $40m? Then its an even bigger steal, QOL holders are getting robbed blind, I wonder what the scrap salvage value of the plant is, surely at least 40% of original cost????


----------



## JTLP (2 April 2009)

Sorry doods...

Guess i'm just having a whinge cause I remember seeing somewhere about QOL's operations being mothballed due to uneconomic costs.

Of course buying this at the *potential* bottom of the commodities cycle will be a good thing....just wish they would hurry up with the other assets.


----------



## stock nub (2 April 2009)

Ah k maybe $40 mill is a bit much now i take a closer look, from what i can see the plant was worth around $30 mill.

So yes $2 mill is a steal.

I do not know if this plant can be converted easily for use with other ore types eg nickel but even if it cant be just sitting on it until moly prices rise cant hurt as the price for it is so cheap.


----------



## happytown (8 May 2009)

metrocoal ann out regarding drilling program carried out in may re their UCG project in qld,



> ...
> 
> has confirmed expectations of coal seam continuity and thickness. Modelling and resource evaluation is ongoing with a maiden resource estimate expected early in June, 2009.
> 
> ...



cheers


----------



## happytown (8 May 2009)

reasonable sell-off in this stock since this morning's ann,

sp down almost 17% on above average volume (not a heavily traded stock)

cheers


----------



## Sean K (11 May 2009)

happytown said:


> reasonable sell-off in this stock since this morning's ann,
> 
> sp down almost 17% on above average volume (not a heavily traded stock)
> 
> cheers



Maybe a case of buy the rumour and sell the fact. This looks like a very good result to me. This is just the start of drilling out their various EPC's all likely to have significant coal.

If they do get an intial resource around their target of 125-155Mt then it would be a good start over just a small area.


----------



## JTLP (11 May 2009)

Chinese Nickel major also ups there stake to 19.95% (see ASX ann today) and the takeover of QOL is a goer.

Things are looking good for MLM...i'm still in zi red but am confident of MLM delivering ($19.4m cash at bank, virtually debt free) in the coming years.


----------



## Aargh! (11 May 2009)

Interesting to see KZL has ceased to be a substantial holder in MLM. What do others think of this?


----------



## JTLP (11 May 2009)

KZL cease to be holders due to the Chinese Nickel Major buying their shares directly. 

Are you inferring that KZL need money and hence got rid of the shares or that they do not trust the future of MLM? (not attacking just a question )


----------



## happytown (11 May 2009)

Aargh! said:


> Interesting to see KZL has ceased to be a substantial holder in MLM. What do others think of this?




kzl may see better use for the funds, better synergies elsewhere, an example of this could include their ann today re western areas

just as interesting a question could be what might the intentions be of jilin, the acquirer of kzl's stake

cheers


----------



## Aargh! (11 May 2009)

JTLP said:


> KZL cease to be holders due to the Chinese Nickel Major buying their shares directly.
> 
> Are you inferring that KZL need money and hence got rid of the shares or that they do not trust the future of MLM? (not attacking just a question )




Just throwing the question out there that's all. KZL have been shareholders for quite some time and noticed they've reduced holdings in MLM and GGY.


----------



## happytown (15 May 2009)

re qol takeover,

mlm up to 30% of qol shares

oum t/o offer closed at 22.4%

qol announces 1:1 rights issue to raise just under $2M for working capital and to pay off debt to oum, mlm has agreed to take up its allotment of rights issue

one of the reasons mlm gave to sell the t/o to qol s'holders was that mlm could provide working capital and pay off the oum debt

will be interesting to see how t/o pans out

cheers


----------



## happytown (20 May 2009)

ann out  this morning re substantial holding in qol (t/o target), as of 19/05 increased holding to just over 36%

in reponse to qol's recent rights issue mlm stated it would take part only if it secured 40% acceptances by 7pm on 19/05

from today's ann it would appear that mlm has not achieved the 40% and if so will not be taking part in the 1:1 rights issue (which it states would be part of its commitment to providing $1M in funding to qol)

the t/o offer is conditional on achieving 40% by 28/05 (which it appears likely to achieve)

if oum and other shareholders take up the rights issue it will dilute mlm's holding

still playing out

cheers


----------



## happytown (22 May 2009)

according to smh (hardcopy) the firb in assessing the rio-chinalco tie-up is concerned not just about the implications for iron ore but also qld's bauxite resources with analysts beleiving its possible that they be made to surrender up to a third of their bauxite leases 

cape alumina (mlm 32%) has leases directly bordering and surrounding the rio alcan leases at weipa

if analysts are correct an opportunity potentially awaits for cape to pick up some rio/alcan leases

cape is expected to *release a resource update by later this month* (from 100.8Mt of indicated and inferred)

cheers


----------



## happytown (26 May 2009)

no ann today (yet) as to holding in qol, takeover ends 28/05, with 40% acceptance required, as of yesterday approx 38.5%

coal resource estimate and bauxite resource update due by late may/early june

cheers


----------



## ands (26 May 2009)

There you go, way over 40% now... up to 60.94% after OUM accepted the MLM offer. The offer is still open for 2 more days.


----------



## happytown (27 May 2009)

ands said:


> ...
> 
> way over 40% now...




indeed almost 62% as of this am, with the takeover now extended to 9 june, with all who accept by 7pm tomorrow being issued shares by 5 june

what better way to welcome new s/holders than with the release of the coal and bauxite resource anns due by early june

cheers


----------



## Sean K (28 May 2009)

This seems like a good initial resource.

UCG is Chinese to me. Any thoughts?

ASX RELEASE
28 May 2009
*INITIAL RESOURCE OF 172Mt ANNOUNCED FOR METROCOAL’S JUANDAH UCG PROJECT*

An initial resource of 171.7 million tonnes has been announced for the underground coal gasification (UCG) project being developed by MetroCoal Limited in the Surat Basin northwest of Brisbane.

The JORC-compliant Inferred and Indicated Resource estimate was prepared following a successful 16 hole drilling program completed recently at Juandah Prospect by MetroCoal, an 84% owned subsidiary of, Metallica Minerals Limited (ASX code: MLM). 


How do you get a JORC after just 16 holes?


----------



## happytown (28 May 2009)

kennas said:


> This seems like a good initial resource.
> 
> ...




agreed, metallica seem to think so to



> ...
> 
> This resource *comfortably exceeds MetroCoal’s 100Mt target required to support a major UCG project producing 20,000 barrels a day of high quality, cleaner liquid fuels*. There is also significant scope to increase the resource in areas where the Macalister Lower Seam coalesce with the Macalister Upper creating potential working sections up to 12 metres thick
> 
> ...



so first results reveal more than targetted with a lot more still to drill

as to ucg - burn coal underground (insitu) to produce gas that generates electricity etc, their tenements are surrounded by linc, carbon, cougar (ucg'ers) although mdla406 (these results) are further north-west (about 50 kms away)  



> ...
> 
> How do you get a JORC after just 16 holes?



according to metallica



> ...
> 
> Coal resource estimation has been carried out over the Juandah Project Area in accordance with the JORC Code. The inferred resource estimate is based on points of observation no more than 4km apart and not exceeding 1km past the last data point. The indicated resource estimate is based on points of observation no more than 1km apart.
> 
> ...



cape alumina (MLM 32%) bauxite resource update due in june

cheers


----------



## happytown (28 May 2009)

linc eneregy recently opened



> the world's forst Underground Coal Gasification (UCG) to Gas to Liquids (GTL) facility
> 
> ...



at chinchilla, about 50 kms from the recently drilled and subject of today's mlm ann, mdla406 [see linc energy's 24/04/09 ann]

linc describes ucg as a 



> proven production process ... a new future for liquid fuels production and power generation.
> 
> ...



cheers


----------



## happytown (12 June 2009)

from metallica's latest presentation the cape alumina resource upgrade is now due to be delivered at the end of june (mlm 32%)

the june qtr should also reveal the possible sale of some of their limestone projects

cheers


----------



## JTLP (14 March 2010)

Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooosssshhh!!! (blows dust off thread).

Howdy all MLM holders. Just thought i'd give this thread a bit of life support and see what's happening.

- Resource Update for Wolfram Creek project due March/April
- PFS study for Nornico nickle mine due June/July

Also:

Nornico Project - Nickle/Cobalt
Greenvale Operations - Nickle/Cobalt
Lucky Break - Nickle 
Kokomo - Scandium
Limestone Project
Weipa - Zircon project

33% Stake in Cape Alumina (CBX)
47% Stake in Orion Minerals (ORM)
56% Stake in Metrocoal (MTE)
76% Stake in Planet Metals (PMQ)

Current MC @ 25 cents is $30 million (which includes $10 million in cash).
MC of combined assets and shareholdings - $52.2 million.

What gives?

These guys have me in a daze...so many fingers...so many pies...but no news 

Anybody?


----------



## AussiePaul72 (16 March 2010)

JTLP said:


> Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooosssshhh!!! (blows dust off thread).
> 
> Howdy all MLM holders. Just thought i'd give this thread a bit of life support and see what's happening.
> 
> ...




Hi JTLP ....... i don't hold at present but have been watching MLM for quite some time. I totally agree that MLM seems vastly undervalued but hasn't even looked like getting any share price momentum. I don't understand why the share price gets beaten down every time it gets up around the 30c level. I do think some more regular news from the company would certainly help as there are many projects to report about. I'll continue watching........


----------



## JTLP (16 March 2010)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Hi JTLP ....... i don't hold at present but have been watching MLM for quite some time. I totally agree that MLM seems vastly undervalued but hasn't even looked like getting any share price momentum. I don't understand why the share price gets beaten down every time it gets up around the 30c level. I do think some more regular news from the company would certainly help as there are many projects to report about. I'll continue watching........




A reply? Thanks AussiePaul 

Yeah the amount of shares on issue and the holding by the top 20 can leave this one pretty stagnant. Really does need some more liquidity to get moving!

I know a Chinese Nickle Major is holding 19.9%...perhaps they are waiting to see the NORNICO project in production for a possible t/o? Just a thought but that's what MLM seems to focus their interests on.

I wish they didn't spin off the coal assets...would have liked the CSG to stay with the parent company.

Regular news would also be a positive...no real reason for the SP being stopped just before 30 cents...what barrier :


----------



## Sean K (16 March 2010)

They need one really big project to get going I reakon. A true company maker. All the spin offs they've been doing have hardly added value. Like what Giralia have been doing. All it seems to do is add value to the Directors hip pockets. 

Find a true company maker MLM!


----------



## JTLP (16 March 2010)

kennas said:


> They need one really big project to get going I reakon. A true company maker. All the spin offs they've been doing have hardly added value. Like what Giralia have been doing. All it seems to do is add value to the Directors hip pockets.
> 
> Find a true company maker MLM!




This is my belief!

They really need to focus on one thing and stop these stupid spinouts...so true re: directors hip pockets and added value. 

I think they are pushing Nornico into production...well from what I can tell that's where their focus is. It seems like a pretty big project.

I'm also of the belief that people don't really add value to the spinoffs hence MLM's current position (probably much like GIR).

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

What are the figures for NORNICO? I think they are still moving through the PFS...


----------



## Sean K (16 March 2010)

JTLP said:


> What are the figures for NORNICO? I think they are still moving through the PFS...



Not sure, will have a good look when I get a chance. I always thought it was a relatively minor operation really. I could never work out why it was a 'flag ship'. Flag Ship to me means Olympic Damn. Norinco is Pot Hole Splash.


----------



## JTLP (16 March 2010)

kennas said:


> Not sure, will have a good look when I get a chance. I always thought it was a relatively minor operation really. I could never work out why it was a 'flag ship'. Flag Ship to me means Olympic Damn. Norinco is Pot Hole Splash.




Thank you for that...I've also asked a cheeky question of your good self over in the AVO thread...but that is for that thread.

I think NORNICO is quite small hence the acquistion of the Greenvale Nickle mine and the drilling campaign being done over there. From memory I think they want to mine that as well and truck it up to the Nornico site to add to the processing plant 

They seem pretty hellbent on Nickle...you really think they would have stuck with the Coal...again 

And I also want to see some figures from the PMQ spinoff...they got a processing plant for around $2 million! Surely they are making some money off the moly and tungsten???


----------



## JTLP (16 March 2010)

OK shoulda done a quick read of PMQ's half yearly. Apparently the processing plant is on Care & Maintanence whilst they establish a definitive resource for the Wolfram Creek/Camp(?) site. Then they will have a timeline and plan in place to return it to production...maybe they will spinout the plan too? :

Just to note the resource update is expected March/April.


----------



## bobowens (19 March 2010)

fellow MLM holders..been with this mob for over 5 years and all I hear is spin 
from them.. and no value for the shareholders.
Same old rehashed reports of the so called DE RE METALLICA and what we are
achieving..bugger all as far as I can see.. what next are they going to take over
How about spending more time on NORNICO get it up and running so we can all make some money instead of the bloody Directors on they huge salarys that we
the shareholders are supporting,


----------



## JTLP (29 March 2010)

Very big day for MLM today. Take a look at this series of transactions:

12:19:53 PM	0.200	1,207,320	241,464.00	 
12:19:53 PM	0.200	10,000	2,000.00	 
12:19:53 PM	0.225	8,000	        1,800.00	 
12:19:53 PM	0.230	4,500	        1,035.00	 
12:19:53 PM	0.230	30,000	6,900.00	 
12:19:53 PM	0.235	4,000	        940.00	 
12:19:53 PM	0.235	12,000	2,820.00	 
12:19:53 PM	0.235	41,111	9,661.09	 
12:19:53 PM	0.240	3,821	        917.04	 
12:19:53 PM	0.245	40,000	9,800.00

Somebody wanted out in a big way...giving MLM it's biggest volume for a long time! Hopefully this will be the end of the sustained selling and also give us some insight into where MLM is headed.

I agree Bobowens...I would like to see 1 MLM project come into production...but they will just say that things take time. 

This is one slow and boring process...


----------



## JTLP (18 April 2010)

MLM going nowhere in a hurry but seem to be burning cash at a rapid rate...is this a result of all their acquistion work? Maybe they could get a JV for their nickle project and get that going? How does that sound Metallica?

Ahh well back to the bottom draw and to see what can become of these guys in a few years time. I have faith but it's been tested. Better not do a cap raising...


----------



## laurie (18 April 2010)

This so called Flagship project Nornico never seems to get off the ground all MLM talks about is its so called flagship project, brokers are sick and tied of the same,same, spin as I have been since the IPO 

laurie


----------



## JTLP (18 April 2010)

laurie said:


> This so called Flagship project Nornico never seems to get off the ground all MLM talks about is its so called flagship project, brokers are sick and tied of the same,same, spin as I have been since the IPO
> 
> laurie




Laurie...100% agree. 

Nornico should be the primary focus. It should be accelerated to become cash flow positive...then they should begin to divulge funds into other projects. Management are just time wasting and costing shareholders dearly. 

I think they are advancing another Nickle project nearby (forgot the name as I'm on the iPhone) but with nickle prices rising surely the feasibility study that was put off should be put back into motion...


----------



## bobowens (29 April 2010)

I agree with everything you said ..Iam sick of them all spin and no action. Been with them since they floated and bloody tied of the  so called Flagship.
Just been on their contact email and told them what I think of whole so called
DE RE METALLICA
Lets see if I get a reply..yeh right


----------



## bobowens (11 June 2010)

Boy this mob loves to be in group photos.:
More on DE RE METALLICA and the Gold Coast Resources Showcase posted
today what a lot of !!!! .
What about Cape Alumina... what a let down.
When this mob going to sail away in their so call Flagship.. sick of this phrase
popping up in every announcement


----------



## laurie (2 September 2010)

bobowens said:


> When this mob going to sail away in their so call Flagship.. sick of this phrase
> popping up in every announcement




Can't.... No Captain,No Engines,No Rudder,No Crew                                  

laurie


----------



## shinobi346 (28 September 2010)

I have this share due to QOL and now they're selling off the plant. Not sure if thats good or bad but now I have this pittiful unsaleable amount which does nothing except remind of my QOL high hope days.


----------



## laurie (9 July 2011)

hmm I think they must be ready to buy the engines thanks mainly due to MTE dragging MLM along with it. MLM seems now turning its focus  as an investment house similar to CFE


----------



## laurie (14 July 2011)

Well well well, MTE thankfully pulling MLM along and has the strength to do so,now it sits at .47c and if MTE hits $1 MLM with its 46% share of MTE will be worth $80M to them that should make them worth at least .65c


----------



## djones (26 July 2011)

*MLM - Metallica Minerals Limited*
_"A Queensland multi-commodity resource development company, with direct major interests in nickel-cobalt, scandium, zircon-rutile and limestone, plus strategic investments in coal, bauxite, tungsten, copper, gold and rare earth elements."_

Its not often you can buy shares for cheaper than what it is worth (current assets) but you are lucky and have that chance right now. MLM is currently has a current asset value (cash and listed companies only) with a 51.25% premium to its current share price. One of the companies holdings alone in MTE is worth more than its entire market cap. MLM also have their own projects on the way so you get these for absolutely no valuation in the current share price.

*Shares On Issue:* 128,777,710
*Options Outstanding:* 6,000,000
*Market Cap At 48c:* $64,693,300
*Top 20 Own:* 55.19%

*Listed Shares:*
80,000,000 MTE @ 93.5c = $74,800,000
26,867,621 CBX @ 25c   = $6,716,905
22,069,619 PMQ @ 9.3c  = $2,052,475
11,866,658 ORM @ 19c   = $2,254,665
*Total Listed Shares* = $85,824,045

*Cash In Bank (19/07/2011):* $7,700,000

*Current Assets* = $93,524,045
*Number Of Shares* = 128,777,710
*Assets Per Share* = 72.6c (51.25% higher than current price)

*Other Projects/Assets:*
 * Nornico "Tri-Metal" Project - Nickel, Cobalt & Scandium
 * Lucky Break (50% JV) - Nickel
 * Weipa Zircon-Rutile HMS Project - Zircon & Rutile
 * Limestone Projects - 7 high quality projects.

*Links:*
 * *Investor Presentation (Noosa Mining Conference)*
 * *Quarterly Detailing Projects*
 * *20th July Investments Update*
 * *Top 20 Report (last page)*


----------



## Telamelo (12 July 2016)

MLM shaping up nicely.. bullish close @ .036c (+9.09%) on 3M volume

Stochastic Oscillator
%K(14,3): 52.4+ %D(3): 46.0+ 
RSI (14) : 61.0+

http://au.investing.com/equities/metallica-minerals-ltd  (cashed up with $2.3M in the bank)

Please DYOR ......... Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (13 July 2016)

Telamelo said:


> MLM shaping up nicely.. bullish close @ .036c (+9.09%) on 3M volume
> 
> Stochastic Oscillator
> %K(14,3): 52.4+ %D(3): 46.0+
> ...




"Path quickly cleared for Bauxite project" - scheduled for production H1 2017

Federal Govt ruling stating MLM does not require any environmental impact statement assessment (for Urquhart Bauxite project) and consequently given this major milestone, it confirms project on track for a low capital start up within H1 of 2017

http://www.publicnow.com/view/649EDAFE07269F52BE805089A39D0778743D2A48
(download pdf to view article)


----------



## StanG (5 November 2018)

I believe MLM share price is about to rocket. Their haul road was delayed given change over in QLD government less than 1 year ago (25 November). MLM advises they made good progress in last two months. I anticipate approval for the haul road and share price rocketing. I believe it’s curently oversold given people don’t consider the above. I’ve topped up. Exciting times! DYOR


----------



## greggles (9 November 2018)

Metallica Minerals announced today that it has entered into a binding access agreement with the stakeholder in relation to the construction of a haul road connecting the Urquhart Bauxite project to the established barge loading facilities at Hey Point. The required section 316 (s316) Mining Lease application has been made for the haul road corridor linking the fully permitted Urquhart Bauxite project to the operational Hey Point barge loading facility. A new s316 mining lease application was required so as to reflect the updated conditions of the access agreement. 

All the necessary requirements for the granting of the s316 Mining Lease have now been completed. 

Gap up today for MLM, opening at 3.6c and finishing the day at its high of 4c, up 29% on yesterday's close of 3.1c. Sentiment appears to be turning positive now that the haul road issue is getting sorted out.


----------



## barney (9 November 2018)

StanG said:


> *I believe MLM share price is about to rocket.  I’ve topped up*. DYOR




That was a pretty damn good call @StanG ….. Well done ……  Hope you made a few bucks as well!

Any other little gems you can share would be much appreciated


----------



## barney (10 December 2018)

MLM spike was short lived it seems …..  0.028 needs to hold or it will look very untidy.


----------



## Stockbailx (15 June 2021)

What's all this hype about MLM seems to of came into it's own. Running into some volume, interesting resource it discovers;

Cape Flattery Silica Sand Project advances as Mining Lease Application Lodged Highlights.

 •Mining Lease Application (MLA) lodged for the Cape Flattery Silica Sand project .
 •The MLA area of 616 Hectares contains the current JORC Mineral Resource of 38mt and will be the area of focus for the next phase of      drilling, which is planned to be completed in July 2021.
 •Metallurgy study results are planned to be completed this month and the Scoping Study is planned to be completed thereafter
 •Dry season environmental studies to start in late June 2021 Metallica Minerals Limited is pleased to announce that a Mining Lease Application (ML100284) has been lodged with the Queensland Department of Resources for its 100% owned Cape Flattery Silica sand project.

According to industry research firm IMARC Group, high-purity silica sands are becoming more sought after, with the global market growing at a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of around 6% between 2010 and 2017. In 2017, a total of 188 Mt of silica sand was produced globally. This growth has been driven by silica sand’s applications across a broad range of industries including glass-making, foundry casting, water filtration, chemicals and metals, hydraulic fracturing and an increasing number of hi-tech products, including solar panels. For example, in the global glass-making industry, one of the major consumers of high-purity silica has experienced significant growth recently from the construction and automotive industries.  IMARC also estimated the globalsilica sand market could grow from US$7 billionin 2019to US$20 billion in 2024









						Metallica Minerals Limited
					






					www.metallicaminerals.com.au


----------



## frugal.rock (14 September 2022)




----------



## barney (14 September 2022)

$15 mill Market Cap with around $4 mill in the bank??   Been a long road but there is room to move for sure.


----------

